
Ora.pm – new task management, just got better - uffo
Ora.pm gets a huge update! - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ora.pm&#x2F;
- Task Relationships<p>- Recurring tasks<p>- Full Keyboard Support<p>- Move Cards to other projects<p>- GitHub Issues Import<p>- Set&#x2F;remove attached image as cover<p>- Star public projects
======
uffo
Ora.pm - [https://ora.pm/](https://ora.pm/)

Update Blog Post - [https://ora.pm/blog/august-
update-2017](https://ora.pm/blog/august-update-2017)

